# Panhandle Flats Fishing



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great report and good job on the reds. That water looks familiar.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Zika said:


> Great report and good job on the reds. That water looks familiar.


 Don't tell anyone. What I love about this area is very few skiffs. We were on these flats all by ourselves. There were some CC bay boats and Carolina Skiffs but they couldn't get back where we were.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Great write up!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Padre said:


> Don't tell anyone. What I love about this area is very few skiffs. We were on these flats all by ourselves. There were some CC bay boats and Carolina Skiffs but they couldn't get back where we were.


 Wouldn't think of doing that. Us skiff owners have to stick together.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Great stuff. Love it when they are dark color like that. Beautiful fish


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Great day--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

What vibrant colors


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Monty said:


> What vibrant colors


I thought the same thing. They're colored up like the backwater/duck pond marsh fish we get. Really beautiful.


----------



## BlueTales (Jul 27, 2020)

Beautiful fish and a nice report.
I live on choctawhatchee system myself and its been good seeing the fish up in the shallows where I wade.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

What make is your skiff?

Looks like a great morning!!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Redbelly said:


> What make is your skiff?
> 
> Looks like a great morning!!


It’s a Beavertail Mosquito. It was a great morning.


----------

